# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  ¿Me toman el pelo?

## Jorlando

Hace poco, un pariente cercano mío, volvió de viaje y me trajo un regalo. Sabedor como es de que me gusta la magia, me trajo un libro sobre magia. 

A priori me sorprendió que consiguiera un libro sobre magia, porque no es un tema que se encuentre en las librerías en general, salvo algún título que he visto del tipo "Aprenda magia e ilusionismo en diez días", y que me recuerda a títulos como "los mejores cócktails a su alcance". Por otra parte, sé que no estuvo en sitios donde hubiera tiendas de magia. Tampoco creía que lo hubiera conseguido por internet, en alguna subasta o similar, porque no suele entrar en ese tipo de páginas. 

POr otra parte, no me gusta que me regalen libros de magia, salvo mi mujer,  porque el que regala no sabe qué tipo de libro puedes querer, ni cuál es el nivel apropiado. Además nada impide al que regala hojear dicho libro y ya no puedes hacer casi nada para esa persona, pues conocerá, aunque no practique, alguna técnica y juego. Pero este hombre parecía hacerle ilusión dicho regalo, así que abrí el paquete con una sonrisa de agradecimiento en la boca.

Mientras lo abría, me iba diciendo que lo había visto en una librería de ocasión, y que no dudó en ningún momento que pudiera interesarme. Además el dependiente le había dicho que era uno de los mejores libros de magia que existía, que llevaba años agotado (yo me hacía la boca agua pensando en si sería el agotadísimo primer tomo de Ascanio, o algo similar), y que él, que sabía mucho del tema (¿otro aficionado?) lo corroboraba.

Debo decir que me sentí un poco dolido cuando este familar me dijo que además era verdadera magia, no lo que yo hacía. Vale, sé que soy malo, y no seré nunca Juan Tamariz, pero tampoco es para soltarme así como así que soy un maleto, que no tengo ni idea, y que si sigo el libro haré verdadera magia, y no cuatro juegos chorras.

Por fin abrí el libro. La magia al alcance de todos. No me sonaba el título. No traía autor. Eché un vistazo al índice: Invocación de espíritus, demonología, cómo mantenerse protegido de las fuerzas ocultas, desarolle el potencial de su cerebro, cómo conseguir tener éxito en los negocios, magia de las runas, cómo tener éxito con el sexo opuesto, telepatía y telekinesis, ouijas, reencarnación, contactos con el más allá. Todo por el estilo. Eché una mirada furiosa al interfecto, pensando que me estaba tomando el pelo. Ya me había visto hacer magia. Sabe lo que hago. Nadie puede ser tan tonto como para creer que lo que yo hago puede tener relación con el libro en cuestión.

Me cayó el alma a los pies viendo el candor de su expresión. Parecía sincero. Me dijo que gracias a eso, podría hacer magia de verdad, con poderes de verdad, y no usar complicadas técnicas que requieren muchas horas de práctica y estudio. 

Traté de explicarle que lo que me estaba regalando era una sarta de estupideces. Al final la culpa era mía porque estaba despreciando su regalo. Al final, por imperativo legal de mi mujer, tuve que dar las gracias, para no herir sus sentimientos. "Pobrecillo, lo ha hecho con buena intención"

He metido el libro en un cajón. Lo he cerrado con llave. Espero que se apolille. Bueno, quizá lo lea cuando tenga ganas de reírme. Seguro que está a la altura de Wodehouse.

----------


## Némesis

Jorlando:

Me encantan las anécdotas que siempre explicas, siempre saco alguna cosa positiva de ellas, sigue así   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
No siempre es fácil que la gente entienda que el ilusionismo no tiene nada que ver con la "brujología".
Es triste, pero es así.
Una vez, le hice a una señora la apariciónde cuatro ases de Tamariz (el de la baraja cortada en cuatro, ahora pasas una debajo, etc...), y se creyó que le estaba echando las cartas...
¿Pero esto qué es? :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
En fin, qué le haremos...

----------


## Jaku Fernandez

Hombre, Jorlando, mira un poco la parte positiva: siempre puedes echarle un ojo y tratar de sacar ideas para hacer alguna historia para alguna rutina, o para alguna charla...   :Wink:  

Esto me hace pensar que hace poco, mi mujer me comentó que había oído que iban a abrir una tienda de mágia al lado de casa. Yo todo feliz, ¿cómo no? Ya empecé a sospechar algo cuando vi el cartel que rezaba algo así como: "Alma de Bruja, tu tienda de magia"... Y bueno, efectivamente cuando la tienda abrió era una tienda de  amuletos, velas, etc... etc...  ¡Ojo! Con todo el respeto a la gente a quien le gusta ese tipo de cosas (entre las cuales incluyo a mi madre, todo sea dicho... )

Jorlando, insisto en la idea de mirar de sacarle algún provecho. Incluso si en un momento dado al amigo que te lo regaló le presentas algun efecto diciendole que la idea la has sacado del libro, seguro que le hará muchísima ilusión...   :Wink:  

SALUT!!

----------


## popt

> Jorlando, insisto en la idea de mirar de sacarle algún provecho. Incluso si en un momento dado al amigo que te lo regaló le presentas algun efecto diciendole que la idea la has sacado del libro, seguro que le hará muchísima ilusión...


O le hace ilusión o se caga de miedo... vamos, si yo regalase un libro de este tipo (cosa que no ocurrirá) y me llega luego la persona, hace un juego y me dice que lo ha sacado de mi libro igual me desmayo...

No sé cómo me lo tomaría si a mi me regalasen el libro... en el fondo es sólo ignorancia por parte de esa persona, pero una cosa es que alguien que no conoces no sepa distinguir la brujología del ilusionismo y otra muy distinta que una persona que conoces pueda imaginarte preparando hechizos y conjuros. No sé.

Por otro lado una vez me comentó Busy que los ilusionistas debemos desmitificar este tipo de creencias populares.  A mí personalmente me da igual lo que alguien quiera creer... pero por Dios que no lo confunda con lo que nosotros hacemos...

Y por cierto, lo de sacar ideas está genial pero como en alguna actuación coincida que hay alguien que ha leído el mismo libro y reconozca el guión o le da un soponcio en ese mismo momento o luego llega a casa y se pone a matar una cabra o algo.

----------


## Jorlando

Pues claro que se pueden sacar ideas. De ese libro y de cualquier otro. Hasta se pueden sacar ideas de Mortadelo y Filemón. Según nuestra propia capacidad y nuestra imaginación, podemos vampirizar cualquier cosa que caiga en nuestras manos, desde un chiste, hasta un cuento popular infantil, pasando por cómics, películas, charlas de bar, lo que sea. Tenemos muchísimas fuentes para ideas. Así las cosas, ¿por qué debería sacar ideas de una fuente que detesto con todas las fibras de mi ser?

Como ya ha pasado en algún que otro hilo, estamos poniendo el dedo en la llaga sobre determinadas creencias místicas populares. Podemos creer que cada uno piense lo que quiera, mientras no haga daño a nadie. Recomiendo la lectura de "El Mundo y sus Demonios", de Carl Sagan, "La ciencia: lo bueno, lo malo y lo falso", de Martin Gardner (quien por cierto, es un excelente mago aficionado) y especialmente el prólogo de Isaac Asimov al libro de James Randi "Fraudes Paranormales". Ahí es explica mucho mejor de lo que yo podría hacer y menos aquí, el por qué es tan peligrosa la idea de "que cada uno crea en lo que quiera, mientras no haga daño a nadie".

Volviendo al tema. Si saco ideas de este libro, y se las hago al interfecto, creerá realmente que tengo poderes. Es así de simple su mente. Jugamos con efectos especiales. Hacemos creer cosas que parecen imposibles. El espectador ve algo que va contra la lógica, el sentido común, y puede llegar a creer que sus sentidos le engañan. Nos divertimos y le divertimos.

Pero hacerle creer que tenemos poderes de verdad, que la magia, en el sentido místico, existe, y cosas por el estilo, no va conmigo. El espectador inteligente suspende temporalmente su capacidad de análisis, jugamos con su complicidad, desea ser ilusionado, pero en el fondo debe saber que somos humanos normales y que lo que hacemos tiene una explicación lógica, aunque a él se le escape. Digo ilusionado no engañado. Antes de ser aficionado, he sido espectador. Sigo siéndolo. Me gusta hacer magia y me gusta ver magia. Si veo un mago actuando y si tengo algo de confianza, quizá me atreva a preguntarle cómo lo ha hecho. Estoy dispuesto a aceptar la negativa, pero si me contesta algo así como "gracias a mis poderes", o cualquier cosa similar, me levanto y me voy.

----------


## Jesus el mago

Creo que es normal que  te ocurra esto Jorlando, primero por que cuando vas a una librería y preguntas si tienes libros de ilusionismo, se te quedan con cara de decirte ¿Qualo?, no te digo si preguntas por close up o cartomagia...la cara que se les pone, pero si preguntas por libros de magia  entonces si se les pone la cara sonriente y te envían a la sección de esoterismo y ciencias ocultas (Bueno también te puede salir el dependiente listo y te envía a la sección de libros del tipo como aprender a jugar al mus, o al ajedrez.. etc.)... 


Y segundo... que tu te acercas a al sección de ciencias ocultas, y chaval te quedas de piedra cuando allí te encuentras entre los libros de voodoo, las cartas astrales y de el como echar las cartas a la vecina del quinto, un par de volúmenes de Juegos de manos de ciuró  o bien "gran curso de magia y prestidigitación" (aunque puedes tener la suerte de encontrar alguna reliquia como me ocurrió a mi que encontré trucos de magia con naipes de Santiago de la riva de 1958).


Claro, si a todo esto le añades la buena fe y la ignorancia de tu buen amigo.. pues es normal ¿NO?

----------


## Jaku Fernandez

Jandro, te entiendo perfectamente   :Wink:  . Logicamente no conozco a la persona que te regaló el libro y no sé como se tomaría la coña... :D  Pero, en cualquier caso, mi idea no es que se tome uno de esos rituales que aparecen en este tipo de libros y tratar de representarlo usando el ilusionismo para hacerlo parecer real, sino tomar alguna idea, alguna chorradilla y colarla de algún modo en una rutina (incluso de modo burlesco o cómico... ¿por qué no?) 
Pero bueno, simplemente trataba de quitarle hierro al asunto del libro de tu amigo, que al parecer te dejó bastante mosca. 
Y muchas gracias por las recomendaciones de las lecturas. Tomo nota!  :D 

Un abrazo!!

----------


## Raúl Fuentes

> Por fin abrí el libro. La magia al alcance de todos. No me sonaba el título. No traía autor. Eché un vistazo al índice: *Invocación de espíritus, demonología, cómo mantenerse protegido de las fuerzas ocultas, desarolle el potencial de su cerebro, cómo conseguir tener éxito en los negocios, magia de las runas, cómo tener éxito con el sexo opuesto, telepatía y telekinesis, ouijas, reencarnación, contactos con el más allá.*


Encima de que lo hizo por tu bien ya que quiere que aprendas a reencarnarte y tener éxito en tus negocios  :roll: 

Yo también comento a mi familia que estoy intentando aprender a hacer Juegos de Magia con las Cartas, pero gracias a Dios ellos me suelen preguntar antes de regalarme cualquier cosa eso de ¿Te hace falta alguna cosa? Y yo ni corto ni perezoso les pido ropa o lo que me haga falta en ese momento    :Lol:   (Que no hubiesen preguntado) Con esto espero que no me pase como a ti y reciba un libro o artículo indeseado.

En cuánto a tu amigo dile, la próxima vez que piense regalarte algo, que te gustó el libro pero no está relacionado con la magia que practicas. Seguidamente le das una lista de 10 o 15 libros de los que deseas comprarte en Tiendamagia y lo dejas a cuadros.

Un saludo y perdona el rollo que he soltado pero me pareció curiosa tu anécdota.

----------


## Jorlando

Todo este asunto me ha hecho recordar un programa de Nada x aquí, de la primera temporada, creo. Era una de esas cámaras ocultas, en la que Inés se hacía pasar por una echadora de cartas. Damos por hecho el que una persona que acude a una echadora de cartas lo hace porque cree ciegamente en estas cosas en general y en lo que diga la echadora de cartas, en particular.

Bien, Inés empezó a echar cartas y a "leer el futuro" de la cliente. Que me corrija alguien si me equivoco, porque fue hace tiempo (la primera temporada como ya he dicho), y estoy citando de memoria. El caso es que Inés sacó la Muerte en su baraja del Tarot. La señora tragó saliva y puso cara de inquietud. Inés retiró la Muerte de la baraja, como quitando hierro a la cosa y la puso a un lado de la mesa, boca abajo. Tras mezclar de nuevo, volvió a sacar la Muerte. La señora no es que pusiera cara de ilusión por lo bien hecho del juego, sino que empezó a poner cara de miedo. Inés enseñó la carta que había retirado antes (supuestamente la Muerte), y resultó ser otra carta cualquiera.

Inés volvió a tranquilizar a la señora, que no se preocupe usted, que verá como no pasa nada. Volvió a retirar la Muerte, esta vez muy claramente. La jugada se repitió. Volvió a sacar la Muerte del mazo y la carta retirada volvió a ser otra cualquiera. La señora, tenía cara no ya de miedo, sino de terror.

Por último, Inés rompió claramente la carta de la Muerte, para asegurarle a la señora de que no había de qué preocuparse. Puso los trozos a un lado y volvió a mezclar. Nuevamente sacó la Muerte. Recompusieron la carta rota y resultó ser no recuerdo si la Fortuna o el Universo, que es una carta positiva, de buen augurio. Inés empezó a gemir con gran dolor acerca de que habían roto la Fortuna de la señora y ahora le había traído la Muerte. La señora tenía cara de pavor. Finalmente Inés le dijo que todo había sido una broma. 

Debo admitir que si por un lado me gustó la parte técnica, no me pareció bien la bromita. La magia es para divertir y entretener, no para acojonar a una pobre señora supersticiosa, y hacerse unas risas a su costa. Se pasaron veinte pueblos.

Quizá esto no tenga mucho que ver con el resto del hilo. Simplemente digo que todo lo anterior me ha recordado este episodio.

----------


## CRASH

Mira,no conozco a tu amigo...pero

Si sabe que haces magia y te regala un libro ....para que hagas magia de la de verdad, y encima no es una broma.

Que quieres que te diga "no se puede se mas tonto en tan poco tiempo"

Yo de ti cambiaba de amigo

----------


## Jorlando

No es un amigo sino un primo segundo. Lamentablemente no se puede elegir a la familia.

----------


## Jesus el mago

pobre hombre, encima que lo hace con todo su cariño, anda que eres agradecido. :P  :P  :P

----------


## Blakito

Pero hombre nadie ha hecho mención especial al dependiente¿??

Ese es el verdadero protagonista de la historia   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  .

"Además el dependiente le había dicho que era uno de los mejores libros de magia que existía, que llevaba años agotado, y que él, que sabía mucho del tema lo corroboraba. "

Esa frase es la mejor de todo el texto, si es que ya me imagino al dependiente::

-Cliente- Y de verdad es bueno?
-Dependiente- Sí, sí, hazme caso a mí, que sé del tema, lo probé con mi suegra....y se la tragó la tierra   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: , menos mal, lléveselo!! lléveselo!!.

----------


## Jesus el mago

muy bueno

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Jorlando: TE voy a decir dos cosas completamente en serio.

1.- lee el libro. Por curiosidad, por ironía, por broma, por no hacerle un feo al regalador (que te preguntará algún día qué te pareció, por....) Estoy seguro de que algo sacarás para tus rutinas que te podrá servir.

2.- No, nunca serás Juan Tamariz. Nadie lo será pues el es único........ como la mayoría (excepto algún imitador de pacotilla). Pero podrás ser tan buen mago como él o mejor. Ya sabes... practica, investiga, vive la magia....

----------


## Jorlando

> Jorlando: TE voy a decir dos cosas completamente en serio.
> 
> 1.- lee el libro. Por curiosidad, por ironía, por broma, por no hacerle un feo al regalador (que te preguntará algún día qué te pareció, por....) Estoy seguro de que algo sacarás para tus rutinas que te podrá servir.


Ya he dicho que quizá lo lea, aunque para divertirme prefiero al inimitable Jeeves.

Edito:

Esto es genial. Tengo que llamar a mi primo, darle un beso, invitarle a una mariscada y pagarle unas vacaciones donde quiera. Se merece eso y mucho más. 

Lo primero de todo, el libro debe tener un cierto valor como incunable. Se trata de una edición de los años 30, de una editorial suramericana, muy bien conservada. Lo segundo, es un libro de humor excelente. He estado leyendo el prólogo y si el resto del libro es así, lo pondré en mi mesita de noche para leerlo cuando tenga insomnio. Ahí van unas cuantas perlas:

"Como advertencia preliminar al lector no iniciado, deben advertir los autores que en este tratado de magia, se enseñan conjuros muy poderosos, con los que se pueden invocar espíritus benignos, pero también espíritus demoníacos que pueden ocasionar mucho daño. Creemos conveniente que el lector deje esa parte para el final, cuando su mente esté preparada para ello". Esto es lo que siempre se dice en este foro. No es bueno tratar de hacer juegos por encima de nuestras posibilidades. Hay que empezar por lo sencillo que todo llegará. Además, y voy a parafrasear un crítico de televisión de un periódico asturiano, si uno dedica al menos un minuto diario a la invocación de espíritus, a lo largo de su vida verá que ha invertido muchas horas. Y cuando lleguen nuestros momentos finales y repasemos nuestra vida, veremos con dolor cuántas horas nos hemos dedicado a hacer el gilip***ollas.

"Es posible que el lector haya visto algún espectáculo donde aparecen magos. Estos magos parecen hacer cosas que desafían nuestra razón. Hacen juegos con naipes, con animales, y con pañuelos de colores, entre otras cosas. Pero lo cierto es que todo eso se basa en efectos especiales, en ilusiones creadas mediante artificios basados en el engaño, objetos trucados, la habilidad manual y la distracción del espectador. No es verdadera magia. Pero gracias a este libro, el lector aprenderá a desarrollar sus poderes latentes, que todo ser humano posee, y así hará verdadera magia, sin necesidad de ningún objeto trucado". Me da la sensación de que Ascanio había leído este libro. Por otra parte, no sabía yo eso de los objetos trucados. Una vez vi a un mago sacar un conejo de una chistera. Ahora sé que el conejo estaba trucado. Debía tener un doble fondo (el conejo) o bien falsas orejas. Lo lamento infinito si he desvelado algún extraño secreto. Si es así, mis disculpas y que algún moderador borre todo esto, y me tire de las orejas. No me importa que lo haga porque las mías también son postizas.

"Si entre los lectores se encuentra alguien escéptico, advertimos que acompañamos cada capítulo con documentos de probado valor científico, con declaraciones de testigos fiables, la mayor parte distinguidos miembros de prestigiosas universidades, que corroborarán que todos los hechos y datos aquí mencionados son rigurosamente ciertos". El hecho de que la portada contenga varios dibujos de manos con ojos dibujados en su palma, y varias pirámides de las que emanan unos extraños rayos, me hacen poner un poco en duda el párrafo anterior, porque tengo la fortuna de conocer a algunos científicos y miembros de alguna universidad, y creo que no es así como presentan hechos y datos.

"La mayor parte de los objetos cotidianos que uno usa en su vida tanto profesional como particular tienen alma". Lo siento, a partir de aquí no pude seguir leyendo. Las arcadas ya eran demasiado fuertes. Me duele el pecho. Me va a dar un ataque al corazón. Tantos años de vida sedentaria, abusos de carnes rojas, y grasas saturadas, van a pasar su factura ahora. Si no he publicado ningún post en un plazo razonable de tiempo significa que he muerto de un ataque de risa. Encantado de haberos conocido.

En fin, la verdad, me gustaría mucho compartir con vosotros todo el argumento de este libro que deja muy atrás a Tamariz y Ascanio. Pero creo que se está apartando ya del tema de este foro, que es una Discusión General sobre Ilusionismo, no sobre sandeces. Quizá siga hablando sobre esto en el foro de Cambalache, si sobrevivo.

----------


## ericmelvin10

Cuando le hagas algún juego a este familiar, recita una invocación del libro  :117:

----------


## maswelpo

Mucho cuidado con ese libro, por que en vez de enseñarte a sacar un conejo del sombrero terminas sacando al viejo satan  :001 07:  :302:

----------

